# كلّ اللهجات: النفي في لهجتك



## jawad-dawdi

باللهجة المغربية يكون النفي بـ (ما ... ش) أو بـ (ماشي)ء

ء(ما ... ش) تنفي الأفعال، وقد تنفي أيضا الصفات
ء(ماشي) تنفي الأسماء والضمائر والصفات


أمثلة

ذهبت / لم أذهب = مشيت / ما مشيتش
أذهب / لا أذهب = كنمشي / ما كنمشيش
سأذهب / لن أذهب = غنمشي / ما غنمشيش

شأني / ليس شأني = شغلي / ماشي شغلي
هذا / ليس هذا = هاذا / ماشي هاذا
هنا / ليس هنا = هنا / ماشي هنا
هكذا / ليس هكذا = هكذا / ماشي هكذا

هو / ليس هو = هو / ماشي هو
طبيب / ليس طبيبا = طبيب / ماشي طبيب (أو) ما طبيبش
صعب / ليس صعبا = صعيب / ماشي صعيب (أو) ما صعيبش​


----------



## Masjeen

باللهجة الكويتية يكون النفي بـ (ما) أو بـ (مو)ـ

ـ(ما) تنفي الأفعال 
ـ(مو) تنفي الأسماء والضمائر والصفات 


أمثلة

ذهبت / لم أذهب = رحت / ما رحت 
أذهب / لا أذهب = أروح / ما أروح
سأذهب / لن أذهب = راح أروح / ما راح أروح 

شأني / ليس شأني = شغلي / مو شغلي
هذا / ليس هذا = هذا / مو هذا
هنا / ليس هنا = هنا / مو أهني 
هكذا / ليس هكذا = جذي / مو جذي 

هو / ليس هو = هو / مو هو
طبيب / ليس طبيبا = طبيب / مو طبيب ​


----------



## ahmedcowon

(في اللهجة المصرية يكون النفي بـ (ما ... ش) أو بـ (مش

*ما ... ش) تنفي الأفعال في المضارع والماضي)*
ذهبت / لم أذهب = مشيت / ما مشيتش
أذهب / لا أذهب = أمشي / ما أمشيش

*مش) تنفي الأسماء والصفات والأفعال في المستقبل وحروف الجر)*
سأذهب / لن أذهب = هأمشي / مش هأمشي
شأني / ليس شأني = شغلي / مش شغلي
طبيب / ليس طبيبا = دكتور / مش دكتور
صعب / ليس صعبا = صعب / مش صعب
هذا / ليس هذا = ده / مش ده
هنا / ليس هنا = هنا / مش هنا
هكذا / ليس هكذا = كده / مش كده
في البيت/ليس في البيت = في البيت / مش في البيت


*في حالة الضمائر: إذا كانت "ليس" قبل الضمير فتكون "مش" ولكن إذا جائت بعد الضمير تكون "ما ... ش" هي المستخدمة*
هو / ليس هو = هو / مش هو
نحن / نحن لسنا = إحنا / ما إحناش

*في حالة حرف الجر+ضمير متصل: نستخدم "ما ... ش" للنفي*
فيه / ليس فيه = فيه / مافيهش أو ما فيهوش
لي / ليس لي = ليا / ماليش أو مالياش​


----------



## Jordan89

في اللهجة الأردنية يكون النفي بـ (ما) أو (ما ... ش) أو بـ (مش) أو (مو)

*(ما) أو (ما ... ش) تنفي الأفعال في المضارع والماضي)*
ذهبت / لم أذهب = رُحت / ما رُحتِش أ*و* ما رُحِت
أذهب / لا أذهب = أروح / ما أروحِش أو ما أروح

*(ما) أو(مش) أو (مو) تنفي الأفعال في المستقبل *
سأذهب / لن أذهب = رح أروح / مش رح أروح أو ما رح أروح أو مو رح أروح (و تستخدم أيضاً صيغة الفاعل مع أدوات النفي و في هذه الحالة تُسقط "رح" و تستخدم أدوات النفي "مش" و "مو" فقط ). مثال: رايح/ مش رايح أو مو رايحة

*(مش) و (مو) تنفي الأسماء والصفات و حروف الجر*
شأني / ليس شأني = شغلي / مش أو مو شغلي
طبيب / ليس طبيبا = دكتور / مش أو مو دكتور
صعب / ليس صعبا = صعب / مش أو مو صعب
هذا / ليس هذا = هادا / مش أو مو هادا
هنا / ليس هنا = هون / مش أو مو هون
هكذا / ليس هكذا = هيك / مش أو مو هيك
في البيت/ليس في البيت = في البيت / مش أو مو في البيت


*في حالة الضمائر: (مش) أو (مو)*
هو / ليس هو = هو / مش أو مو هو
نحن / نحن لسنا = إحنا / مش أو مو إحنا

*في حالة حرف الجر+ضمير متصل: نستخدم "ما" أو "ما ... ش" للنفي*
فيه / ليس فيه = فيو / ما فيو أو ما فيوش
لدي / ليس لدي = عندي / ما عندي أو ما عنديش​


----------



## momai

بالسوري 
"مو+ اسم فاعل" للسؤال مثل : مو رايح _ألست ذاهبا بمعنى المستقبل    مو كاتب الوظيفة - ألم تكتب الوظيفة بمعنى شي قد قمت به
"ما+رح بمعنى سوف+فعل" ما رح تروح -ألست ذاهبا     
"ما+فعل ماضي" هنا ما بمعنى لم مثل : مادرست _ لم أدرس
 الصفات تنفى كما يلي :
انا لا أكون :ماني
نحن:مانا   بشد النون
انت للمذكر :مانك بفتح النون
انت للمؤنث :مانك بكسر النون
هو :مانو
هي:مانا 
هم +هن: مانن
انتم+انتن:مانكن

أمثلة

ذهبت / لم أذهب =رحت  / ما رحت
أذهب / لا أذهب = رايح / مو رايح او ماني رايح
سأذهب / لن أذهب = رح روح / مرح روح

شأني / ليس شأني = شغلتي/ مو شغلتي  او  مانا شغلتي
هذا / ليس هذا = هادا / مو هادا
هنا / ليس هنا = هون / مو هون
هكذا / ليس هكذا = هيك / موهيك

هو / ليس هو = هوي / مو هوي
طبيب / ليس طبيبا = طبيب / مانوطبيب
صعب / ليس صعبا = صعب/مو صعب او مانو صعب​


----------



## German Language Student

باللهجة الأردنية و الفلسطينية:  

مش: للأسماء و الضمائر و أسماء الفاعل:

مش أنا اللي كسرت الشباك
أحمد مش أخوي
مش ماكل (آكل) من هذي الطبخة

ما  قبل الفعل و تش في نهاية الفعل و يمكن الاستغناء عن ال "تش":
ما أكلت أو ما أكلتش... الإثنين صح


----------



## jawad-dawdi

German Language Student said:


> باللهجة الأردنية و الفلسطينية:
> 
> مش: للأسماء و الضمائر و أسماء الفاعل:
> 
> مش أنا اللي كسرت الشباك
> أحمد مش أخوي
> مش ماكل (آكل) من هذي الطبخة
> 
> ما  قبل الفعل و تش في نهاية الفعل و يمكن الاستغناء عن ال "تش":
> ما أكلت أو ما أكلتش... الإثنين صح



أعتقد (ش) فقط بعد الفعل وليس (تش)ء
ترجم هذه الجمل لنتأكد : لم يأكل .. لم نأكل .. لم يأكلوا
​


----------



## Yasser Alwan

في اللهجة العراقية يكون النفي بـ ما أو مو

أمثلة

ذهبت / لم أذهب = رحت/ ما رحت
أذهب / لا أذهب = اروح/ ما اروح
سأذهب / لن أذهب = راح اروح / ما راح اروح

شأني / ليس شأني = شغلي / مو شغلي
هذا / ليس هذا = هاذا / مو هاذا
هنا / ليس هنا = هنا/موهنا - هنانة/موهنانة - هناية/موهناية
هكذا / ليس هكذا = هيج/ مو هيج

هو / ليس هو = هو / مو هو
طبيب / ليس طبيبا = طبيب / مو طبيب 
صعب / ليس صعبا = صعب / مو صعب​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ahmedcowon said:


> (في اللهجة المصرية يكون النفي بـ (ما ... ش) أو بـ (مش
> 
> *ما ... ش) تنفي الأفعال في المضارع والماضي)*
> ذهبت / لم أذهب = مشيت / ما مشيتش
> أذهب / لا أذهب = أمشي / ما أمشيش
> 
> *مش) تنفي الأسماء والصفات والأفعال في المستقبل وحروف الجر)*
> سأذهب / لن أذهب = هأمشي / مش هأمشي



أعتقد أن مقابل أذهب / لا أذهب في اللهجة المصرية هو : بروح / ما برحش .. وليس أمشي / ما أمشيش
مثال : أنا بروح السيما مرة في الشهر / أنا ما برحش السيما خالص

هل كلامي صحيح ؟



momai said:


> بالسوري
> "مو+ اسم فاعل" للسؤال مثل : مو رايح _ألست ذاهبا بمعنى المستقبل مو كاتب الوظيفة - ألم تكتب الوظيفة بمعنى شي قد قمت به
> "ما+رح بمعنى سوف+فعل" ما رح تروح -ألست ذاهبا
> "ما+فعل ماضي" هنا ما بمعنى لم مثل : مادرست _ لم أدرس
> [...]
> أمثلة
> 
> ذهبت / لم أذهب =رحت / ما رحت
> أذهب / لا أذهب = رايح / مو رايح او ماني رايح
> سأذهب / لن أذهب = رح روح / مرح روح


أعتقد أن مقابل أذهب / لا أذهب في اللهجة السورية ليس رايح / مو رايح او ماني رايح

ما هو مقابل : أذهب إلى السينما مرة في الشهر / لا أذهب إلى السينما بالمرّة؟

أعتقد أن رايح / مو رايح مقابل ذاهب / لست ذاهبا

ما هو مقابل : أنا ذاهب إلى السوق / لست ذاهبا إلى السوق؟

وأعتقد أن الصحيح هو مو برايح وليس مو رايح

هل هذا صحيح؟

​


----------



## momai

jawad-dawdi said:


> أعتقد أن مقابل أذهب / لا أذهب في اللهجة السورية ليس رايح / مو رايح او ماني رايح
> 
> ما هو مقابل : أذهب إلى السينما مرة في الشهر / لا أذهب إلى السينما بالمرّة؟
> 
> أعتقد أن رايح / مو رايح مقابل ذاهب / لست ذاهبا
> 
> ما هو مقابل : أنا ذاهب إلى السوق / لست ذاهبا إلى السوق؟
> 
> وأعتقد أن الصحيح هو مو برايح وليس مو رايح
> 
> هل هذا صحيح؟​


نعم كنت مخطأَ شكرا على التصحيح
أذهب إلى السينما مرة في الشهر:أنا بروح عالسينما مرة بالشهر
 لا أذهب إلى السينما بالمرّة:أنا مبروح عالسينما بنوب​
 أنا ذاهب إلى السوق:أنا رايح عالسوق
 لست ذاهبا إلى السوق:أنا ماني رايح عالسوق


​


----------



## DarrenLamb

باللهجة العمانية:

أشوف ---> ما أشوف

شايف ---> ما شايف

هل فيه لهجة ثانية فيها يقولوا كذاك؟؟؟  ما + فاعل 

ما جالي أسمع غير العمانيين يقولوه


----------



## jawad-dawdi

darrenlamb said:


> باللهجة العمانية:
> 
> أشوف ---> ما أشوف
> 
> شايف ---> ما شايف
> 
> هل فيه لهجة ثانية فيها يقولوا كذاك؟؟؟  ما + فاعل
> 
> ما جالي أسمع غير العمانيين يقولوه




 مـا شـايف
شايف ليس فاعلا بل نائب فاعل
في اللهجة المغربية نقول نفس الشيء الإختلاف الوحيد هو أننا نضيف شينا في الآخر
ما شايف + ش = ما شايفـش
في اللهجة المصرية الشين يأتي بعد ما التي يحذف ألفها
مش شايف
وفي السورية ألف ما يصبح واوا وتضاف باء بعد ذلك وقبل اسم الفاعل
موب شايف أو مو بشايف​


----------



## znati

*بالتونسي نقول في صيغة النفي
ما يمشيش في الحاضر
ماهوش ماشي في المستقبل
ما مشاش في الماضي
ليس طبيب=ماهوش طبيب
*


----------

